# Star of Bethlehem PD 218 Later Life



## Douglas Paterson (May 2, 2010)

Can anyone help me with a query about what happened to the Star of Bethlehem after about 1978. She was at the seine net in Peterhead in the early 70's and was then converted to cargo work on the West Coast. I understand that after that she may have been involved in an engine failure while off the South West coast and was towed into Plymouth. I'd be very grateful for any light anyone can shed on what happened to her thereafter.
Thanks
Douglas
www.fishingboatheritage.com


----------



## Sheila Buchan (Mar 8, 2017)

Andrew Duncan ex skipper of The Marigold says she ended up the Isle of Man as a cargo boat.


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

She was used,as said above, as a cargo shuttle between Portavogie, isle of man and Peel .Plenty of photos on Google trawler sites...if you trawl for them!

I see that Douglas Paterson has also posted this thread on Trawlerphotos site too.

geoff


----------



## Douglas Paterson (May 2, 2010)

Thanks for the information. The query I am pursuing is from the person who was her master when she was on cargo trade. He is looking for information on her after that phase of her life and he had the information of her being in trouble off the South West. Any further help would be much appreciated.
Douglas
www.fishingboatheritage.com


----------

